# What are some of your favorite quotes?



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

The 2 in my signature are definitely favorites. I have a white board in the barn that I put quotes on for myself and my students. 

It currently has 
"Choose your attitude at the door, your horse & instructor will thank you for it." - Me 

"Keep your fears to yourself but share your courage with others." -Robert Louis Stevenson

"Only those who dare to fail greatly can ever achieve greatly" - JFK


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

_“Pain is your friend. It lets you know when something is wrong, it gives you rage to fight on, and above all else, it lets you know when you’re still alive.”_ --(Master Chief in G.I Jane.)

Best movie quote ever


----------



## Samstead (Dec 13, 2011)

"riding-the fine art of keeping horse between you and the ground" bit of a funny one obviously is a lot more then that but it puts a big part of riding nicely and funnily


----------

